# sighting in 270 win



## deerhunter54665 (Oct 30, 2011)

Have a question My son sighted in his M77 270. For 50 yards. He's is shooting a 130grain Win super X P.P. After he got it sighted in he can get 3 shot in a dime sized bulls eye at 50 yard. And he was wondering how high or low he will be shooting at a hundred yards.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

if your scope height is 1.75" then you're looking at .70" at 100yds.
if your scope height is 2.00" then you're looking at 1.0" at 100yds.

hope that helps
deano


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

if he's using open sights he's a heck of a shot.. and the impact will be about .75 inch or so low at 100yds
try this for an about: http://www.handloads.com/calc/


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

The only way to know for sure is to signt it in at 100, balistic charts lie. because they do not take into account your barrel length, temperature, and things like that. Maybe from 50 to 100 you wont see a lot of change, but past 200 you see a lot of variance from published data.


----------

